# Event Flyer



## Formatted (May 15, 2010)

I'll be shooting at Henley, National Schools and National Championships as well as several Horse Riding, Motor shows and hopefully some White Water Canoeing. 

This is my first attempt at a A6 flyer we are producing to be handed out at the event. Accompanied by A4 posters on various locations 







What information would you add? Is this good enough? Post Code? Address?

Comments really welcome 

Thanks 

J


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2010)

Yes, maybe a postal address would be good, for the older or less-internet inclined people who might be more likely to conduct business via snail-mail...I suppose there are some people who might like that. Good photo collage by the way. Lots of action in the photos...golf shot is good, orange paddle kayak shot is eye-catching, horse jumping is good action, car blasting through the water hazard is outstanding stop-action.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2010)

*Event* and Sports *action* *photography.*
*DPI covers* a wide *variety* of events and activities.
*DPI is* here today to *provide* you high quality*,* affordable*,* *printed images of all the excitement and action.*

Come visit *the DPI* tent to see* for yourself. Visit our web site: www.DPIphotos .com** to order online.*

*Images *are available online at www.DPIphotos .com no later than 3 days after an event. Tel. xxxxx xxxxxx 1234 Pro Photog Rd. Chippenham.

Note: - Images are worth more than photographs. 

Now you not only have your DPI logo, but 5 other references to DPI to help people remember who it was taking photos when they don't have the flyer handy to look at.


----------



## gsgary (May 16, 2010)

What onsite printer are you using ?


----------



## Formatted (May 17, 2010)

Thanks KmH

That actually really helps!

Gsgary, I don't organise that sort of thing, but I will do my best to find out!


----------



## gsgary (May 17, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Thanks KmH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We use a Sony DR150 DR200 and Fuji ask 200


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (May 23, 2010)

It looks completely unprofessional and would turn me off from looking at or buying your photos. If you can't afford to hire a professional designer (they can design you a template you can use at all your events, not just this one), call your local college(s) to request help from a graphic design student. If you have no colleges offering graphic design near you or aren't having any luck with them, at the very least use a pre-made template from either an online printer or a desktop publishing program - these might look templatey (depending on the template/where you get it), but it will be better than what you posted (no offense).

(I'm coming from a Web and graphic design background, including flyers and newspaper ads. Pieces like you posted make me cringe, LOL. The photos are good examples, though, and should be used in whatever template you get. But, even though the photos show action, the flyer does not and so kills the action/excitement of the photos.)

Also, you should hire somebody (or get a student to do it cheaply/for college credit) to make you a logo.  And, in the type of thing you have with the three initials, the middle letter is to be the last letter (not DPI but DIP [of course, I don't know if the word '"dip" has the same meaning over there as it does here in the States]).


----------

